# Canon Updates DPP and EOS Utility (April 2016)



## tq0cr5i (Apr 4, 2016)

I remember Canon’s last public update for the software was in October 2015. It is almost .5 years since then but a big wave of Canon old or ancient bodies have been supported by the latest version of DPP4.

Enjoy!
Qing

==========

Changes for Digital Photo Professional 4.4.30 for Windows :

- Newly supported PowerShot G7 X Mark II, EOS-1D X Mark II, EOS Kiss X80 / EOS REBEL T6 / EOS 1300D, EOS 80D, EOS Kiss X4 / EOS REBLE T2i / EOS 550D, EOS Kiss X3 / EOS REBEL T1i / EOS 500D, EOS Kiss X2 / EOS DIGITAL REBEL XSi / EOS 450D, EOS Kiss F / EOS DIGITAL REBEL XS / EOS 1000D, EOS 50D, EOS-1Ds Mark III, EOS-1D Mark III, PowerShot G16, PowerShot S120, PowerShot G1 X.
- Supports EF-S18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM. 

-----------------

Changes for EOS Utility 3.4.30 for Windows :

- Supports EOS-1D X Mark II, EOS Kiss X80 / EOS REBEL T6 / EOS 1300D, EOS 80D.
- Supports EF-S18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM. 

==========

For Windows:

http://www.canon-europe.com/support/consumer_products/products/cameras/digital_slr/eos_5ds_r.aspx?type=download&language=EN&os=WINDOWS 10 (64-bit)


----------

